

Australia's new triangular 5$ coin. - andreasklinger
http://l.yimg.com/ao/a/trianglecoin130509aap630.jpg

======
dalke
FWIW, here are images of other triangular coins:
[http://www.dig4coins.com/articles/other-coins/triangular-
coi...](http://www.dig4coins.com/articles/other-coins/triangular-coins)

------
andreasklinger
Source:
[http://my.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1dz6s2/australias_new_5...](http://my.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1dz6s2/australias_new_5_coin/)

------
sirtel
the comments in the source are the really interesting thing, actually.

